# How to avoid getting pestered about marriage



## Jon 316 (Feb 26, 2009)

HOW TO STOP PEOPLE BUGGING YOU ABOUT 
GETTING MARRIED!!

Old aunts used to come up to me at weddings, poking me in the ribs 
And cackling, telling me, “your next” They stopped after I started
Doing the same to them at funerals.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 26, 2009)

That's good!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 26, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## satz (Feb 26, 2009)

Ouch is right.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 26, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> HOW TO STOP PEOPLE BUGGING YOU ABOUT
> GETTING MARRIED!!
> 
> Old aunts used to come up to me at weddings, poking me in the ribs
> ...



You should start an advice column.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 27, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > HOW TO STOP PEOPLE BUGGING YOU ABOUT
> ...



I have to say, is, sadly, not my own work of genius I copied it from someones bebo (blog) page... but I find it funny


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

Priceless!


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to say, I haven't laugh out load at anything I've read on the internet for a long time. This broke that track.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 27, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 27, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> I have to say, I haven't laugh out load at anything I've read on the internet for a long time. This broke that track.



It had that effect on me too. I just found it hilariously funny!


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 4, 2009)

Simple 2 options:

1: Get married

2: Die

The first one takes longer by the way, that is about the only difference


----------



## Theognome (Mar 4, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Simple 2 options:
> 
> 1: Get married
> 
> ...



Getting married takes longer? I dunno about that. Personally, I've never met someone (outside of Elvis) that got married after death.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey you ignored a perfectly good joke, that is not fair


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 5, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Hey you ignored a perfectly good joke, that is not fair



Sometimes joke beg to be ignored. 

That's what my wife always tells me.


----------

